

Ask HN: Is there any startup about traditional Chinese medical science? - ghosthamlet

If any programmer know traditional Chinese medical science? It has 5000 years history! If you know it enough, you will like it.<p>I want to know if there is some startup about traditional Chinese medical science, or some app about it?<p>I think medical science is very important, it directly related to our life.  A chinese proverb said: Be son, blind about iatrology, unfilial.<p>I think we can't throw all our health, our parents's health to a doctor, we need to know some iatrology ourself, and there must be a huge space for medical startup, espacially traditional Chinese medical science. What do you think?
======
bdfh42
Is there an established body of scientific work supporting parts of
traditional Chinese medicine?

I have always felt that the connection between a tiger's toenails (or
whatever) and any known disease a bit thin but this could be just ignorance.

